# DEADLY ATTACK



## ROCK N REEL (Oct 28, 2007)

* YESTERDAY (THUR) WAS ANCHORED AT LEAST 150' OFF THE GB PIER (EAST SIDE OF 98 ALONG THE 3MB) WHEN I HEARD THIS THUD. SOME MINDLESS IDIOT WITH S*** FOR BRAINS HAD HURLED A HEAVY WEIGHT WITH A CHUNK OF BAIT THE SIZE OF MY FIST INTO MY BOAT. MY BROTHER IN LAW WAS SITTING ON THE BOW AND I WAS IN THE BACK. TWO DOGS IN THE MIDDLE. WE WERE SO LUCKY NO ONE WAS INJURED OR DAMAGE DONE. HE COULD HAVE SERIOUSLY INJURED OR KILLED ONE OF US. THEN HE STARTED YELLING TO RETURN HIS SETUP AND WE HAD TO BE 200' FROM THE PIER. HAD TO REPEAT IT SEVERAL TIMES AS WE WERE SO FAR AWAY AND COULDN'T UNDERSTAND HIM. IF INDEED THERE IS SUCH A LAW HE COULD HAVE TAKEN A MORE MATURE APPROACH AND JUST TOLD US HE THOUGHT WE WERE TO CLOSE. TRUST ME, THERE IS NO WAY I WANT TO GET CLOSE TO A BUNCH OF FISHING LINES THAT HAVE ANY CHANGE OF GETTING CAUGHT IN MY PROP. I ALWAYS STAY WELL CLEAR OF OTHER BOATS AND PEOPLE FISHING. MY FIRST MISTAKE WAS TO RETURN HIS SETUP.. SHOULD HAVE SECURED IT TO MY BOAT, TAKEN HIS PICTURE AND CALLED THE POLICE. I DID STOP BY THE GB POLICE STATION AND FILE A REPORT.*


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

humm....I'm going to guess 4 pages.....opcorn


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

easily 5+ pages jon...you've got one guy within easy casting distance of a pier where folks are trying to fish, and another guy dumb enough to throw on him


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Let the games begin!:reallycrying


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmmm 50yds off a pier:banghead if you wanted to fish that close to it why not just go fish off of it


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The ******** at the little dock must of upgraded there tackle since I was last out there..:letsdrink


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

He should have used a bigger font. Its going to go to 3 pages...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (9/11/2009)*humm....I'm going to guess 4 pages.....opcorn


And someone will drop a F bomb within 3 pages.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm guessing your talking about the T pier? If so Dylan, kiss my ass my gear is just fine....lol oke

It was not me nor was I there at the time.

Oh and f**k


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

A guy did that to me once, I tied him off took the boat on plain and spooled him before he had to time even think about cutting it. Came back to my fishing spot and he threatened to kill me. I love pier rats


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Chad im pretty sure it wasnt pier rats..:doh


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Dylan (9/11/2009)*Chad im pretty sure it wasnt pier rats..:doh


Probably a hood rat.


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

That spot use to hold some of the biggest trout in the entire bay and sound...with huge schools of reds as well. It is a shame they had to build that pier. Granted I dreamed of a pier as I was perched up on one of those rocks in chest deep water....freezing my butt off.As usual be careful what you wish for. Seems that the constant pressure has pushed the majority of the quality fish away. Probably not in the pier fisherman's opinion,because there are fish there...just not even close to what it use to be. Is that cause to be pissed at the pier fisherman. Not sure. What I do know is that Chunking a lead at someone....no matter who is doing the Chunking is ignorant and just plain wrong. Come to think of it....Has anyone seen a wade fisherman lose their temper and start throwing crap at people. Don't get to do it very much any more,but it sure puts you in the right frame of mind. Damn, I have got to go wadefishing this afternoon.Serenity now.Serenity now.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i fish that pier quite often n my tackle is more than enough. yea i get pissed wen ppl get that close but im not gona endanger somebody over a fishin hole


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Isn't it illegal to harrass anyone who is in the process of legally fishing?

Is that a misdemeanor or a felony?


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

should of went around to boat ramp and tied the boat up, walked over to the pier and beat the shit out of him and threw his tackle box in the water and left. I think he might get the hint then. Sure are alot of assholes out these days.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I fish that pier a lot because I have no boat. If I did have a boat, I would not be so inconsiderate and stupid to fish that close to the pier. We hang sharks and reds that would break off on your anchor line. I would also not be so stupid to hit you with a lead weight. Both of you guys were wrong. Quit being idiots.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

*Are you guys* *CRAZY*???? With all the censorship on this forum these days it will be gone tomorrow before you have a chance to look for it.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll go with 4 pages.


----------



## thadley01 (Feb 16, 2009)

I would have been pissed for him hitting my boat. Because I have a vehicledoes it give someone who doesnt and is walking the right to hit my vehicle because the highway was so close to the sidewalk. Thats obsurd. I hope noone cast a buzzbait at me the next time at stone lake trolling the bank.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Im sure one of the trigger happy mods will delete this any minute esp. if the accused is one of thier buddies.........


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

no other comment than, caps lock...I mean come on



if your are serious, re-do this post





otherwise, really


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The title was pretty funny too..


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

its a funny title till you lose gel coat due to an asshole,people please stay away from the all piers at least 200 yards and all will be good,i feel the same way about jet skis,i was walking and fishing shoreline south and this douchebag took his waverunner off the trailer and ran right over the spot some people were trying to fish off the pier there.its sad people are so stupid but going to jail at the milton hilton is no fun.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive seen sooo many jet skis and other small boats go under Bob Sikes and even though most don't get lines some do..I was fishing Pickens today and there were a lot of boats WAY to close...People could of thrown and hit them today but didn't..These boats weren't fishing the old pier they were trolling for kings and such...Trolling lures are going to start disappearing..


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I fish that pier a lot and I bet I know exactly who you're talking about, but I hate to say I don't know his name. sorry.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I was at the Fort Walton pier last year during cobia season when a surfer got to close to the pier and people bombed there jigs at him he had to get under his surf board to not get hit. People should stay far enough away from the piers its a big ocean out there and surfers and boats have plenty of other places other then the pier.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *ROCK N REEL (9/11/2009)** YESTERDAY (THUR) WAS ANCHORED AT LEAST 150' OFF THE GB PIER (EAST SIDE OF 98 ALONG THE 3MB) WHEN I HEARD THIS THUD. SOME MINDLESS IDIOT WITH S*** FOR BRAINS HAD HURLED A HEAVY WEIGHT WITH A CHUNK OF BAIT THE SIZE OF MY FIST INTO MY BOAT. MY BROTHER IN LAW WAS SITTING ON THE BOW AND I WAS IN THE BACK. TWO DOGS IN THE MIDDLE. WE WERE SO LUCKY NO ONE WAS INJURED OR DAMAGE DONE. HE COULD HAVE SERIOUSLY INJURED OR KILLED ONE OF US. THEN HE STARTED YELLING TO RETURN HIS SETUP AND WE HAD TO BE 200' FROM THE PIER. HAD TO REPEAT IT SEVERAL TIMES AS WE WERE SO FAR AWAY AND COULDN'T UNDERSTAND HIM. IF INDEED THERE IS SUCH A LAW HE COULD HAVE TAKEN A MORE MATURE APPROACH AND JUST TOLD US HE THOUGHT WE WERE TO CLOSE. TRUST ME, THERE IS NO WAY I WANT TO GET CLOSE TO A BUNCH OF FISHING LINES THAT HAVE ANY CHANGE OF GETTING CAUGHT IN MY PROP. I ALWAYS STAY WELL CLEAR OF OTHER BOATS AND PEOPLE FISHING. MY FIRST MISTAKE WAS TO RETURN HIS SETUP.. SHOULD HAVE SECURED IT TO MY BOAT, TAKEN HIS PICTURE AND CALLED THE POLICE. I DID STOP BY THE GB POLICE STATION AND FILE A REPORT.*


I FEEL YOUR PAIN.....THE OTHER DAY I WAS OVER AT BIG LAGOON STATE PARK. I HAD JUST SET UP MY GEAR ON THIS BIG CONCRETE PAD ON THE SHORELINE WHEN THIS @$$$HOLE BACKED UP HIS BOAT AND KNOCKED OVER MY COOLER AND CHAIRS. I WAS LUCKY NO ONE WAS INJURED OR KILLED. HE KEPT YELLING SOMETHING ABOUT LAUNCHING HIS BOAT............:banghead:


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

'DATS FUNNY!:clap


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea Chandler I bet I know who it was too, I don't know his name but there is a loud mouth old man that fishes that pier alot and pretty much thinks he owns it. He was talking to Dwaye "redfish" when we were there about buying something from Half Hitch and telling Dwayne "If yall would just lower your prices you might get my business" I was damn close to throwing his cheap loud mouth ass off the pier.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

While you were both in the wrong, he was the only one that attempted to inflict bodily harm on someone. I would've called the police and let them sort it out.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

x2 on calling the authorities.. theres always a cop at the foot of the bridge wen i go by


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *Wharf Rat (9/12/2009)*While you were both in the wrong, he was the only one that attempted to inflict bodily harm on someone. I would've called the police and let them sort it out.


Yeah, sorta. I think you would have difficulty proving that he intended to onflict bodily harm. Do we all know that he was casting at the boat? Yes. BUT, if someone is in casting range, good luck proving it wasn't accidental.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

why would you get close enough that somebody could throw something at you????????


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Hydro Therapy 2 (9/13/2009)*why would you get close enough that somebody could throw something at you????????


Hard to argue with that logic! Not that what he did was cool (actually he sounds like an A-Hole)........but it was easily avoidable. Lot's of water out there!!!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *CCC (9/12/2009)*Yea Chandler I bet I know who it was too, I don't know his name but there is a loud mouth old man that fishes that pier alot and pretty much thinks he owns it. He was talking to Dwaye "redfish" when we were there about buying something from Half Hitch and telling Dwayne "If yall would just lower your prices you might get my business" I was damn close to throwing his cheap loud mouth ass off the pier.


I think I know that guy too. I was out there with my boys and when we got there he had another non-fisherman with himn who had about three poles out where I wanted to fish. Anyone who has fished that thing with five other people know that it does get kinda tight, but as long as everyone knows whats going on, there is no problems. Well I threw a line out on the same side that they were fishing and the old man came over and casted right on top of me (I was freelining an elwy). I reel in and throw in another direction, just to have him throw on top of me again!! I still didnt say anything, but after about three more times HE advises me that THEY are fishing here and I need to either move off the T or go fish somewhere else. What a D*CK. Instead of acting "responsibly" I decided to play his game. I grabbed some other poles out of the truck, put 2oz pyramids on them, and threw them all where he was trying to fish.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

sounds like a great group of people who fish the piers around here


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *biggamefishr (9/13/2009)*sounds like a great group of people who fish the piers around here


Agreed! :moon Won't take that personally however...


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Roof, was they other guy with the old guy short and fat maybe 5'-5" in his late 20's early 30's ? If that was him he almost went over the pier with the old man, had it been just a few short years ago, I would have introduced myself in a not so friendly manner, and started to anyway, didn't want to embarass Dwayne "Redfish" but they were REALLY getting under my skin. Great thing about it was they had poles everywhere and looked like they had been out there a long time, and Dwayne and I get there and within an hour start hooking up left and right with Reds and Jacks and they weren't catching [email protected], so they made me feel better and appeared to piss them off.


----------



## sinofenfen (Jul 22, 2009)

50 yards is way too close, man......



For the sake of your own life/interest, stay 150+ yards away from the pier



It's kinda of a issue of right-of-way. A lot of times, motorcyclists do have the right-of-way, but they did get killed by cars, minivans, SUV...



Be smart, just that simple


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I dont care if he was tied up to the pier you just cant throw on someone like that. If you want to know what happens when you throw on the wrong person, I run A 32ft Marinette called the Bubble Chaser . I will even paint A big bullseye on the front deck.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa!! And I might be the other hooligan in the wheel house of the bubble chaser.....throw somethin....I double dare ya!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/17/2009)*Haa haa!! And I might be the other hooligan in the wheel house of the bubble chaser.....throw somethin....I double dare ya!


Oooh, oooh! I wanna be on this one...wait a minute, if we're ALL three on the boat, then who the hell is gonna bail us outta jail?!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I got special arrangements with my bondsman. We all good. If we know were goin and call him before we gets arrested, he'll be there watin on us!



Thought I toldya

I'm a soldja! Haa ha!


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

there got to be some kind of common sense. If you throw on somebody with a 3 oz weight you are intending to do bodily harm to that person. I had that happen to me over at Pickens pier pre ivan while fishing for bait at the end of the pileons (east side). one old man (the only guy there) threw on me and i beached my boat. he got in his car and left post haste. I have seen em do the same to surfers to. I dont fish near piers because i i dont want to jack with thier fishing. However if you throw on me expect the same response you would do if someone attacked you with a weapon, its as simple as that...


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

Like someone said earlier, lot's of water out there. Personally I like to avoid self inflicted drama. You just can't assume other folks are gonna be respectful or have common sense. Glad nobody was hurt


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

I must say in my younger P&Vinegar days I've thrown"towards" a boat off of a pier, but not with such a heavy weight. Iand a lot of others used to do itto get their attention and demonstrate that they are way too close, not to hurt anyone. Boat operators need to stay clear of the pier casting range (yes I'm a boat owner).opcorn


----------

